# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  IP-адрес  ЗАБЛОКИРОВАН МВД и внесен в черный список!

## Виталий Ветля

Добрый день! Ipad 4, зашел на сайт где можно скачать "Игра Престолов", после него тут же выскочило окно:"Статус Ipad: Ваш iPad заблокирован и внесен в черный список. За нарушение закона ст.242 и 241 УК РФ. Оплатите штраф на уникальный для Вас номер: МТС +79858403008 сумма к оплате 3700 руб. После оплаты IPad будет разблокирован. Статус: Ожидает оплаты."
В safari зайти не могу все время это окно выскакивает. Перезагружал, но всё тоже самое. Ещё , что удивительно, написано, что IP адрес заблокирован, но стационарный комп работает ( с него и пишу) и другие планшеты тоже. В app store обновления загружаются спокойно... Чего можно сделать с этим вирусом? Спасибо за помощь...


P/S Всем спасибо, все сам сделал (благодаря другим сайтам). Так как Вы не помогли, думаю были очень заняты. Зайти в "настройки", выбрать "основные", в низу списка нажать на "СБРОС" и Ваш ipad сам перезагрузится. Всё, можно заходить в safari - больше это окно не всплывает. :Cheesy:  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *Виталий Ветля*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь при заражении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------

Виталий Ветля

----------

